# Who has non-ethanol gas in Houston Co.?



## Oldstick (Sep 11, 2010)

I am starting to get on board as a believer now.  

My Dad had problems with the gas gage readings on their fairly new Ford 500.  Their dealer, who they know and trust, fixed it and said it was alcohol gas that messed up the sensor, they had seen a lot of those problems already.

I think I am going to start seeking out non-alcohol gas as much as possible.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 11, 2010)

While I am thinking about this subject, I have some thoughts and questions.

I don't see how the alcohol itself can cause problems to a fuel system, engine or carb.  Alcohol normally evaporates entirely leaving no residue of any kind.

However I also know alcohol mixes with water, it does not mix with gas or oil.  

Don't know anything about the manufacturing process, but seems like they would also have to add some sort of emulsifier to get the alcohol/gas mixture to disburse more evenly.  Another example is oil and vinegar don't mix, so they have to add something to the bottle of dressing to get it to emulsify when you shake it.  (They probably use egg whites which has an emulsifying agent in it.)

So possibly it is the additional components causing the problems?  Also since alcohol does attract moisture, there could actually be a water+alcohol mixture that is disbursed throughout the gas, especially if it is not fresh gas.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 11, 2010)

A little background reading on ethanol:

http://www.businessweek.com/lifestyle/content/may2009/bw20090514_058678.htm

http://www.factsaboutethanol.org/

http://www.e0pc.com/


Ethanol-free stations:

http://pure-gas.org/


----------



## Mr. Jimmy (Sep 11, 2010)

The Shell station at Lake Joy Rd and Hwy 96, across from Lowes is  Ethanol free.  My question to Ford would be why is the gas sensor used on a new vehicle not compatible with E-10?  I suspect that if you look in the owners manual it would tell you that the vehicle can be ran on up to 10% Ethanol.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 11, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> A little background reading on ethanol:



Good info, thanks.  A lot of it makes perfect sense.  I can see how alcohol could affect plastic components directly, especially the parts about leaching fiberglass gas tanks or plastic fuel lines.  And cause carbon buildup and poor burning efficiency due to attracting water to the gas.  

And anywhere you have moisture, you can also build up acids which will affect metal components.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 11, 2010)

Mr. Jimmy said:


> The Shell station at Lake Joy Rd and Hwy 96, across from Lowes is  Ethanol free.  My question to Ford would be why is the gas sensor used on a new vehicle not compatible with E-10?  I suspect that if you look in the owners manual it would tell you that the vehicle can be ran on up to 10% Ethanol.



Thanks very much Mr. Jimmy, I know exactly where it is, and that is a convenient location for me.

Off Topic:

Yes I agree,  but I have way more questions than that for the Ford Motor Co.  

My dad is a Ford man 100%, except for two VW Beetles he also owned in the 60s - 70s.  So is my wife's dad.  I have also owned several Fords over the last 25 years.  But I have gotten beaten to submission from that bad habit.  The only Ford I will own from now on, is if my future vehicle requirements demand something big like a Crown Vic or a Lincoln.


----------



## truckguy07x (Sep 12, 2010)

theres a gas station here in augusta not even 5 mintutes from my house thats ethanol free, im going to start filling up there like 3 cent more but should be better for a 92 s10 blazer, i believe.


----------



## stravis (Sep 14, 2010)

The marathon station at exit 136 is ethanol free.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 14, 2010)

truckguy07x said:


> theres a gas station here in augusta not even 5 mintutes from my house thats ethanol free, im going to start filling up there like 3 cent more but should be better for a 92 s10 blazer, i believe.



Ethanol produces less power than pure gas which also means less gas mileage. My truck lost a little over 18% MPG using ethanol. I'll gladly pay an extra 3 cents per gallon for pure gas at the station in Clayton to pick up an 18% increase in gas mileage!


----------



## truckguy07x (Sep 15, 2010)

Backlasher82 said:


> Ethanol produces less power than pure gas which also means less gas mileage. My truck lost a little over 18% MPG using ethanol. I'll gladly pay an extra 3 cents per gallon for pure gas at the station in Clayton to pick up an 18% increase in gas mileage!



i know exactly what you mean there im with you 100%


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 16, 2010)

stravis said:


> The marathon station at exit 136 is ethanol free.




Thanks stravis, that is even closer, only a couple miles from the house.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mr. Jimmy said:


> The Shell station at Lake Joy Rd and Hwy 96, across from Lowes is  Ethanol free.  My question to Ford would be why is the gas sensor used on a new vehicle not compatible with E-10?  I suspect that if you look in the owners manual it would tell you that the vehicle can be ran on up to 10% Ethanol.



Are you sure that gas station is ethanol free?  I went there today and got some gas.  I did not see anywhere where it said that it contained it or didn't contain it.  It is not on that web site either so I was curious.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 20, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> Are you sure that gas station is ethanol free?  I went there today and got some gas.  I did not see anywhere where it said that it contained it or didn't contain it.  It is not on that web site either so I was curious.




I kind of wondered about that too.  I went to the Marathon in Perry and there was no sticker on the pumps.  

I asked them and they said, true it is non ethanol.  Pending further research, I am assuming they are required to post the sticker only if they ARE selling gas with ethanol.  

But what is to stop them from lying about it.  Do the state inspectors check up on these requirements?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Sep 20, 2010)

they have to post a sticker if it contails any ethanol what so ever> the thing that keeps them from lying is the possible liability and pay out if there were any problems related to them. It would be hundreds of thousands in repairs and fines


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 20, 2010)

How would someone prove which gas station(s) caused the damage, unless one traded 100% at a certain station or a certain brand name?

I know the state inspects the pumps periodically for accurate metering and pricing.  I assume they also test the gas for octane and alcohol content?  Does anyone have further incite on this?


----------



## shdybrady19 (Sep 20, 2010)

they dont have to prove that they used the gas station all the time. All it would take is one reciept to that gas station and to see it doesnt have the sticker and everyone who can prove one reciept would have the benefit of the doubt. Do a quick search of gas stations that had water in the pumps. Anyone who claimed that used that gas station and had engine problems got a big fat check. Happened here in atlanta to 3 gas stations last year


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 20, 2010)

So I am correct to assume that the Shell station at 96 and lake joy does not have ethanol?

I did NOT see anywhere on there that it contained ethanol.  I kind of figured it HAD to post it if it contained it.  I am curious about mileage now....


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 23, 2010)

May have found another place, but not sure if I trust them.  Stopped at the little rinky-dink store on Russell Parkway that has the Pure Oil emblem out front.  Didn't get that good of a feeling after seeing the inside of the place, but anyway their gas pumps had a big sticker claiming "No Ethanol Gas".

Several of the pump handles were covered up with bags however, not sure what that meant.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 14, 2010)

stravis said:


> The marathon station at exit 136 is ethanol free.



True, and also the Marathon at exit 135 (near the fairgrounds) says they have it.

Fixing to get me a Marathon gas card.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 20, 2010)

Mr. Jimmy said:


> The Shell station at Lake Joy Rd and Hwy 96, across from Lowes is  Ethanol free.  My question to Ford would be why is the gas sensor used on a new vehicle not compatible with E-10?  I suspect that if you look in the owners manual it would tell you that the vehicle can be ran on up to 10% Ethanol.



Probably can scratch that one off the list.  Went by there today and they had the "may contain 10%" stickers on the pumps.


----------

